# Photos from Kristy Gough and Matt Peterson Memorial Ride



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

For those who couldn't join us -- SF Chronicle is reporting that 1,000 riders took part in the ride today. Rest in peace Kristy and Matt.

K-Zero (Keijiro)









View of the riders lining up as you approach Foothill College









Waiting for the start









A woman was handing out flowers









Leaving the parking lot and onto El Monte Ave.









Slowly rolling down Foothill Expy as the news choppers hovered above









Thanks to the support by the Sheriff department, we had the entire right lane to ourselves









Onto Stevens Canyon Rd., which was fully protected from auto traffic









Arriving at the site of the accident









Riders lined up as far back as you can see









Paying respect to the fallen riders









Heading back to Foothill College









View from the overpath


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

look at those sexy velo girls!

I posted my photos here:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=30701&id=617196282

Lorri


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the photos, K-Zero. Wish I was in town to do this ride.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

velogirl said:


> look at those sexy velo girls!
> 
> I posted my photos here:
> 
> ...


Hi Lorri -- the link doesn't seem to be working for me. Could you check?

K-Zero


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

velogirl said:


> look at those sexy velo girls!
> 
> I posted my photos here:
> 
> ...


Same here--link no workie. Says I need to login to access. What is the login?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmm....maybe you need to be a facebook member to see them?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

velogirl said:


> hmmm....maybe you need to be a facebook member to see them?


I'm a member, still can't see 'em. I get a Content not Found message.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

maybe you need to be my facebook friend? I don't know. I'll post them to the velogirls.com gallery tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

velogirl said:


> maybe you need to be my facebook friend? I don't know. I'll post them to the velogirls.com gallery tomorrow if I have time.


I can see it. Maybe cause I'm a facebook hore and have a lot of friends .

Yeah, Velogirl, publish those nice looking peoples on a public gallery.

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm really bummed I didn't make this ride.


----------

